# July POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for July photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.








RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of July in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## Overread

Lions by doenoe


----------



## lostprophet

*Mr Pelicans reflection!  *by poppy67


----------



## danir

stairs and lines by ernie


----------



## jeroen

I'm gonna be in trouble... by nynfortoo.

I think this is pretty cool


----------



## Alex_B

this month will be tough to decide


----------



## BoblyBill

Footsteps in the Mud by poppy67


----------



## lostprophet

*A bit 'o' wind*   by Hoppy


----------



## brianne5499

By Kimberly81


----------



## Overread

Heron in Flight by PushingTin:


----------



## Big Bully

How do we post the picture in here? Just copy and paste?


----------



## Arch

Arch said:


> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> How do we post the picture in here? Just copy and paste?



I aquire the URL from the OP and paste it, yes. I my self like to include a link to the original thread and shot number (if more than one image in the thread)


----------



## invisible

The changing landscape, by JohnMF


----------



## Battou

Haircut - by cosmonaut


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*St. Louis Zoo #6* by _NateS_


----------



## Big Bully

Sunset by Rolland


----------



## Puscas

Coney Island by PNA











pascal


----------



## Big Bully

Holy hotdogs Batman!!!


----------



## Slaphead

Sharing minimal No.3 by SympL


----------



## slapshot

Slaphead said:


> Sharing minimal No.3 by SympL


 
Yes, indeedy.


----------



## shenzee

Photo by SpeedTrap


----------



## lostprophet

People Collider  - by Michaelaw


----------



## manaheim

"Blinded by the Sun" by Invisible


----------



## manaheim

Lily festival by Invisible.

What can I say?  The man (I assume it's a man) is on fiah!


----------



## Dmitri

*Feeding by Deadeye

*Thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125992

post #15, photo #3


----------



## Bruno Martins Cortez

Girl *by* Laoen

---------------- (photo removed)


----------



## LaFoto

Bruno, this Photo-of-the-Month competition is for TPF members only. You cannot nominate photos that you just found somewhere else in the www. It must be photos which have been posted within the month of July by TPF members to TPF galleries.


----------



## Bruno Martins Cortez

sorry... =), 
I am new here!


----------



## brianne5499

That's ok...this time...next time we'll have to tie you up and whip you with wet spaghetti noodles...Forum rules, it's out of our hands:er:

Just kidding:lmao:


----------



## Bruno Martins Cortez

then you can start :hail:, I wrong another post :greenpbl:


----------



## Bruno Martins Cortez

*private property* by ryan7783

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132173


----------



## Arch

Two E-Sessions #6 by Peanuts


----------



## K_Pugh

Sleepy Shopkeeper - Conradtan


----------



## Sbuxo

Sorry for the off-topicness, but what's a mag-lite for?


----------



## doenoe

a maglite is something to light up the darkness that surounds you.........in other words, its a little flashlight


----------



## Jeff Canes

Sbuxo said:


> Sorry for the off-topicness, but what's a mag-lite for?


 it's a brand of flashlights


----------



## Sbuxo

I know, but in regards to photography it is..?

Or are the prizes not only photography-related? :S


----------



## Overread

Its still a flashlight 

or if you prefer its a light writing pen!
Take it out at night (or in a pitch black room); set your camera on a tripod and use the 30sec exposure; point the light at the camera and draw/write 
Endless hours of fun


----------

